# Grizzly axle



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I need to pull the front right axle on my 07 Grizzly 660. It has a slight bow that causes steering wobble in 4WD (plowing mishap last winter) and I hope to just straighten it with a v block and press... or an "axle hammer." The Yamaha 06 shop manual says the entire front end needs to come apart but it appears that's for removing the diff and the axles. I don't need to remove the diff, do I? (And ... do I need a ball fork?) There might be some other damage I don't know about, but I'll start with the obvious.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

Check out Highlifter forums (mud bogger that break/damage axle's all the time) and Grizzcentral, they should be able to help you out a bit more than on this forum.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Piece of cake. Removed about ten nuts/bolts, used vice grips to bust the hub from the knuckle, and the axle popped out with a sharp yank. Unfortunately, in addition to a bent shaft the outboard cv joint is toast, so this axle is headed to the bone yard. It's amazing, the amount of damage a thin, elastic tie cord can do. I'd used them as tire chain tighteners; the end of one cord came loose, caught the plow blade ... and the result was a destroyed axle assembly.


----------

